# What would everyone change?



## davestercrombie (Jul 27, 2010)

I just noticed I got a survey how I liked my new TiVo premiere xl. Well I was honest and told them up front I was very dissatisfied. 

Here is my list of items I would like to see TiVo upgrade in order. 

1 fix the hd menu mini lock ups. It is such a buzz kill when your looking through your saved shows and the box decides to lock it self in the TiVo crapper and make u wait. 

2 the sd sub menu's have got to go. It's almost like it was Friday afternoon and the hd menu engineers decided to duck out of work early and left the new interface very unfinished. 

3 upgrade the amazon / netflix interface. I got torched here a few week back because I was so disappointed the TiVo interface for amazon and netflix was so outdated that my low price roku kicked the crap out of my brand new TiVo. I was stupid to believe the company marketing hype that I thought TiVo had a cool interface to netflix and amazon. I can't even browse my owned amazon movies from the TiVo menu. I should have been a member or this forum to know he truth. 

4 out of memory error. I am so sick of seeing this every 7 to 8 times playing netflix movie. 

5 add the ability to not skip commercials during recordings. Even a beta attempt would be nice. 

6 this has to do mire with the cable company but a wish list item would be a 2 way cable card. Sometimes I like to veg out and watch free ondemand stuff. This would not be such a big deal if the TiVo had more of a roku interface to netflix and amazon. 

7 I hate the fact that I can only transfer some TiVo recordings to other TiVo boxes. I wish they would implement some kind of divx codec so that u can stream from the TiVo that has the recording to another TiVo on the same subnet. Get would get rid of the drm recording restrictions. That's how sling box gets around it. 

8 IPHONE applications! When the hd software engineers get back from their vacation and after they fix that pitiful excuse for a revolutionary hd menu from the TiVo 3 hd. Get them working on some iPhone applications. I can stream from my Slingbox to my iPhone anywhere in the world. All u need to do is set up he ddns correctly and have the correct ports forwarding. Why can't I stream my TiVo recordings to my iPhone. That feature would push the TiVo name back in the front of innovation. The first streaming dvr. 

9 better expandable storage. I saw that u can use netgear's home style x raid to expand the TiVo storage. Problem is it needs a USB connection to the TiVo. TiVo would be stupid not to take advantage of gigabyte home networks and create a software package that would allow over the network iscsi as usable storage with any hard drive setup. 

Those are my lists for improvement. 

What's yours?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

At this point, new feature requests are completely unrealistic, so scratch all those. They obviously can't even do the CORE stuff right anymore.

I got the survey, too, and what I asked for was:

Speed. (Kill the lag, drop Flash if you have to)
Reliability. (Reboots and stuttering performance on the menus suck)
Complete HD interface. (Why did it launch with half and half?)
Add back features missing from HD that are in SD and have been forever.
Ambient animation like the "Classic" TiVos have always had would be nice, but it was down on the list.


----------



## AnotherBostonGuy (May 6, 2010)

curiousgeorge said:


> At this point, new feature requests are completely unrealistic, so scratch all those. They obviously can't even do the CORE stuff right anymore.
> 
> I got the survey, too, and what I asked for was:
> 
> ...


Ditto. I agree with your priorities.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

AnotherBostonGuy said:


> Ditto. I agree with your priorities.


If after they ever get everything fast and complete and stable:

1) The ability to backup (and restore) all my settings and configurations to a USB device (like a flash drive) so it is not lost when the unit fails or is replaced.
2) HD menus that are controllable so user doesn't have to look at anything animated and without losing the option for the old SD menus.
3) More and better video file playback formats (see #4).
4) Ability to transfer video from, or at least play from, a USB device (like a flash drive)
5) Far better/newer Netflix client.
6) Software based "tuning adapter" so that stupid thing isn't required.
7) DNLA streaming.
8) Ability to transfer video TO a USB device (like a flash drive)
9) Web browser.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

davestercrombie said:


> 5 add the ability to not skip commercials during recordings. Even a beta attempt would be nice.


OK, why would you want to disable skipping commercials?
Isn't that one of the main reasons to buy a Tivo? It was for me.


----------



## sender_name (Feb 12, 2005)

steve614 said:


> OK, why would you want to disable skipping commercials?
> Isn't that one of the main reasons to buy a Tivo? It was for me.


Yeah...I didn't quite understand that one myself...


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

steve614 said:


> OK, why would you want to disable skipping commercials?
> Isn't that one of the main reasons to buy a Tivo? It was for me.


My guess is the OP meant to automatically skip commercials as ReplayTV was sued for doing many years ago.


----------



## alokkola (Apr 18, 2006)

curiousgeorge said:


> At this point, new feature requests are completely unrealistic, so scratch all those. They obviously can't even do the CORE stuff right anymore.
> 
> I got the survey, too, and what I asked for was:
> 
> ...


I guess I am at the other end of the spectrum. I am soooo disappointed with the HDUI (unstable, laggy and distracting displays on top) that I have fallen in love with the SDUI again because it is super fast on Premiere. So scratch off the HDUI initiative and give me more features so I can reduce the boxes connected to my TV. I want Tivo to replace every other box that I need for playing Netflix, Pandora, Facebook, personal video files, etc. As a DVR, Tivo is already excellent so the core is there. HDUI is NOT core.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

ferrumpneuma said:


> It's fun when people make threads requesting new features!!!!


and then note how new features should come after other things but.........

so here is mine and really these should not be new features 

-complete set of HD menus
-Netflix streaming as flash app that allows browsing by genres or by name only titles available to Netflix streaming
- streaming between TiVo DVRs.


----------



## davestercrombie (Jul 27, 2010)

Actually that was a typo on my iPhone. I want the ability to skip commercials to save space. The 30 second forward button is nice but considering a 60 min show has 10 to 15 mins of commercial that is a bunch of wasted space.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Yep, comskip will never happen on a Tivo. Hell if they could just do what zeo proposed it'd be way better than it is now, assuming the HD UI bugs are fixed.

I'll add single view management of all Tivos from one (record, watch, delete, resolve conflicts across all).

The sad part is that the same stuff comes up over and over again, with no work done and no explanation of what will be done or why it can't be done.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

alokkola said:


> I guess I am at the other end of the spectrum. I am soooo disappointed with the HDUI (unstable, laggy and distracting displays on top) that I have fallen in love with the SDUI again because it is super fast on Premiere. So scratch off the HDUI initiative and give me more features so I can reduce the boxes connected to my TV. I want Tivo to replace every other box that I need for playing Netflix, Pandora, Facebook, personal video files, etc. As a DVR, Tivo is already excellent so the core is there. HDUI is NOT core.


Oh, I agree with you. An improved "classic" interface is MUCH preferred by me to the current horrible HDUI, but I just don't think that's the way they're going.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

ZeoTiVo said:


> - streaming between TiVo DVRs.


Seconded. I see this is the biggest feature lacking in Tivo DVRs at the moment. If streaming was added, a solution could be found for those whose cableco's are copy-protecting everything.

I'd go one step further and add the ability to stream from Tivo to non-Tivo devices, and start development of low-cost stream receivers ("extenders" or "mates").

Oh, and one other thing I'd do, I'd rip every last bit of Flash from the device, and restart the code base back where it was a couple years ago. I'd pay whomever those competent programmers who worked on the S1/S2/S3 whatever they asked to come back to the project and implement HD starting from the S3 code base. I really hope Tivo started doing this about 3 months ago when they realized the current premiere wasn't viable.


----------



## Carl Edman (May 14, 2007)

I mostly agree, but:



davestercrombie said:


> 5 add the ability to not skip commercials during recordings. Even a beta attempt would be nice.


I'd be very hesitant about this. Commercial skipping is very nice, but even the best algorithms for automatic commercial skipping and deletion fail with some regularity. People would hate losing parts of their shows. Given how cheap storage is these days, I'd keep commercial skipping (automatic or manual) for playback, not recording.



davestercrombie said:


> 9 better expandable storage. I saw that u can use netgear's home style x raid to expand the TiVo storage. Problem is it needs a USB connection to the TiVo.


That's not true. I have an Netgear/Infrant ReadyNAS X-RAID box on my network and it and the TiVo see each other just fine without any USB connection. That is true both for older ReadyNAS RAIDs, like mine, and the most recent models which has TiVo compatibility/approval as its big selling point.



davestercrombie said:


> Those are my lists for improvement. What's yours?


I'd like something really, really simple requiring no extra processing power and probably only a handful of lines of code: The option to make a Season Pass (or Wishlist Recording) stop recording new shows once it has reached its capacity limit, rather than deleting the older shows to make room for new ones.

For example, my wife likes to keep a bunch of Law & Orders on tap for times when she isn't feeling well a couple times a year. She has seen most of them, but given a random set of 25, she'll find a bunch she wouldn't mind watching any time. So I set up a Wishlist Recording for the show to save 25 showings for whenever they are needed.

Downside: Given that there is a Law & Order on some channel pretty much all the time, one of the TiVo's tuners is kept permanently busy uselessly replacing last week's 15-year old reruns with this week's 15-year old reruns. Hence other low-priority season passes, wishlist recording, and TiVo suggestions never get filled.

The suggested option would solve that problem.


----------



## Carl Edman (May 14, 2007)

curiousgeorge said:


> Ambient animation like the "Classic" TiVos have always had would be nice, but it was down on the list.


Please don't. I hated those. In order not to take up too much space/processing power, TiVo compressed the background animations so heavily that they looked good awful on modern, large, high-quality displays. The amount of digital noise was so huge that I'd pick a nice, clean static background any time.


----------



## rogmatic (Sep 17, 2009)

I was pretty stunned to see that the HDUI is not present on the sub-menus. That should definitely be fixed - I don't see what it is that hard. I don't really care about it being in 1080i or 480i - it should be a seemless visual transition between menus (and the PIP box should continue to work).

I would move the discovery bar crap to the sides instead of the top. Having the bar on the top seems like a dumb idea for 16:9 tvs and means that the text is pretty small below the discovery bar. Of course, I would rather just delete the discovery bar entirely, but I assume this is necessary for advertising purposes.


----------



## dbenrosen (Sep 20, 2003)

Carl Edman said:


> For example, my wife likes to keep a bunch of Law & Orders on tap for times when she isn't feeling well a couple times a year. She has seen most of them, but given a random set of 25, she'll find a bunch she wouldn't mind watching any time. So I set up a Wishlist Recording for the show to save 25 showings for whenever they are needed.
> 
> Downside: Given that there is a Law & Order on some channel pretty much all the time, one of the TiVo's tuners is kept permanently busy uselessly replacing last week's 15-year old reruns with this week's 15-year old reruns. Hence other low-priority season passes, wishlist recording, and TiVo suggestions never get filled.
> 
> The suggested option would solve that problem.


Couldn't you solve the constant L&O replace cycle by recording the wishlist as KUID (Keep Until I Delete)? That way you always have 25 around, and you are only recording them after you deleted them.


----------



## Carl Edman (May 14, 2007)

dbenrosen said:


> Couldn't you solve the constant L&O replace cycle by recording the wishlist as KUID (Keep Until I Delete)? That way you always have 25 around, and you are only recording them after you deleted them.


Thanks for the suggestion. :up: I'll try that. Somehow I was under the impression that KUID plus a limited number of episodes would not suppress future recordings, but now that I think about it, it very well might.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

The fancy front panel OLED is the only thing i miss from my Series 3.


----------



## Geophory (May 8, 2010)

Hulu streaming!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

curiousgeorge said:


> Oh, I agree with you. An improved "classic" interface is MUCH preferred by me to the current horrible HDUI, but I just don't think that's the way they're going.


I like the HDUI much, much better than the old SD interface. I can't stand using an S3 box anymore. I am so glad I upgraded all my boxes to Premieres. Mine have been so much better than the tiVos I've owned the last nine years. between the features and the physical size, they have been much better.

And if they ever do an iPhone application they need to do an Android Application too. I will probably never own an iPhone unless they improve it and it's also available on Verizon wireless.

And I guess TiVo needs to add streaming between boxes. If there is one feature that would impact alot of people, it would be streaming between boxes. Since most people are restricted by their cable companies from transferring all their recordings like I am (so far) able to on FiOS.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

smbaker said:


> Seconded. I see this is the biggest feature lacking in Tivo DVRs at the moment. If streaming was added, a solution could be found for those whose cableco's are copy-protecting everything.


Most TiVo owners probably don't have multiple TiVos, so although that might be a nice feature, it is certainly not the "biggest feature lacking".



> I'd go one step further and add the ability to stream from Tivo to non-Tivo devices, and start development of low-cost stream receivers ("extenders" or "mates"). .


NOW you are talking. *THAT* would be a really big feature.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Carl Edman said:


> I'd be very hesitant about this. Commercial skipping is very nice, but even the best algorithms for automatic commercial skipping and deletion fail with some regularity. People would hate losing parts of their shows. Given how cheap storage is these days, I'd keep commercial skipping (automatic or manual) for playback, not recording.


Totally agreed. The whole idea of trying to automatically omit commercials in a recording stream is seriously flawed. It *guarantees* that there will be mistakes and valid parts of programs will be lost. Besides, I don't mind commercials, as long as they are on MY terms. I often stop and watch something that looks interesting. Studies have shown, actually, that the majority of DVR owners still watch SOME commercials.


> I'd like something really, really simple requiring no extra processing power and probably only a handful of lines of code: The option to make a Season Pass (or Wishlist Recording) stop recording new shows once it has reached its capacity limit, rather than deleting the older shows to make room for new ones.


Agreed- a useful suggestion that I certainly would welcome to my TiVo. I have thought about that several times, myself. Another might be- "just because I like show X doesn't mean I really want TiVo suggestions to record every possible rerun of X on every channel."


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

rogmatic said:


> I would move the discovery bar crap to the sides instead of the top. Having the bar on the top seems like a dumb idea for 16:9 tvs and means that the text is pretty small below the discovery bar. Of course, I would rather just delete the discovery bar entirely, but I assume this is necessary for advertising purposes.


The user should have the option to delete/hide the discovery bar COMPLETELY. We pay for the box, and pay for the TiVo service, and pay for cable. I don't want forced advertising, ESPECIALLY not anything animated or audible.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

crxssi said:


> The user should have the option to delete/hide the discovery bar COMPLETELY. We pay for the box, and pay for the TiVo service, and pay for cable. I don't want forced advertising, ESPECIALLY not anything animated or audible.


I like the discovery bar on top. Many times it has showed relevant content based on what I was looking at. And I have set up recordings from that to watch. Without the discovery bar I would have never even looked at any of this content.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I wouldn't mind being able to turn off the discovery bar. The only usage I would see valuable on it is if it listed new movies/shows available for instant watch on Netflix and shows under a certain price on Amazon. For recordings I record so much I would say 95% of shows I set up with the occasional special I see in a commercial. I have yet to use the discovery bar to actually set a recording since none of the recommendations have been stuff I was interested to record. 

Beyond that more tuners and more storage come to mind first.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> I like the discovery bar on top. Many times it has showed relevant content based on what I was looking at. And I have set up recordings from that to watch. Without the discovery bar I would have never even looked at any of this content.


Which is why I am *always* in favor of user choice. Let the end user decide what they want to see/use- that is the whole point of a DVR, afterall. I wouldn't want to remove your choice to have the discovery bar anymore than I would want to force people to suffer with it who don't want it. I understand it has value and advantages. But I also understand it can annoy and frustrate people.

I am amazed at how little choice is built into consumer devices. Some designer decides what they think is best for everyone, unilaterally. It is especially bad when you get into a situation where you get a device and features are added/changed/removed AFTER you get the device. You might end up with something you absolutely hate- not what you bargained for, not what you bought.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

There is probably little choice, because it would take more effort to have a version with an option and a version without it.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

dbenrosen said:


> Couldn't you solve the constant L&O replace cycle by recording the wishlist as KUID (Keep Until I Delete)? That way you always have 25 around, and you are only recording them after you deleted them.


That would work
another way i do it-
I record new ones as Season pass KUID
I then have the keep 15 wishlist and simply always keep moving it to the bottom of season pass manager as new stuff is added. The nice thing is that the TV just tunes to L&O for background stuff if I just have the TV on


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

crxssi said:


> Most TiVo owners probably don't have multiple TiVos, so although that might be a nice feature, it is certainly not the "biggest feature lacking".


I forget the statistics, but last time I saw them presented, the vast majority of households had multiple televisions. While they might not all have multiple Tivos (yet), I'm sure any household that has multiple televisions and only one Tivo wishes they had a Tivo for each television. They might not be able to afford them at the current pricing model, but they probably wish they had them.

The reason why I think this is the biggest issue is that current MRV and copying just doesn't cut it, especially with over-use of the copy-protection bit. The solution is streaming. Tivo needs to get on the bandwagon quickly or it will be left behind by competitor DVRs that support true streaming. There's just no good reason to cling to this outdated copy-instead-of-stream model.

I really think the market is ripe for the "whole home DVR" (the Moxi model). This can actually bring down cable bills by only having digital cable to one device. It just needs to be marketed properly in the big box stores, and the prices on the mates/extenders need to be brought down to the $100-$150 range. If that happens and you're Tivo and you still only support copying, with nobody working on streaming, then you're going to have a difficult time catching up. Work on streaming needs to start now.


----------



## rogmatic (Sep 17, 2009)

I think the biggest impact would be having access to more content - you could have apps that allow you to access hulu (long shot) or maybe the network websites directly, watch espn videos, etc.


----------



## dilbert36m (Aug 27, 2010)

Newbie here, just got the Premiere a week ago...my initial observations are:

1. Updated NetFlix Interface (like Xbox 360)
2. LED clock on the front of the box
3. Reduced lag when typing in searches


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm pretty happy with the TiVo Premiere, and there's only 4 things that would increase satisfaction - in order of preference:


Complete HD-UI including on-screen overlays
Improve speed of HD-UI (although it's running reasonably well now)
Improve Netflix performance, stability, and UI
Back-up/restore user settings and season passes


----------



## wp746911 (Feb 19, 2005)

I filled out my survey very very similar to many of the posts here. Judging by how people are filling out the surveys, I don't think tivo is in the dark with what they need to do. They just need to get it done now, which they aren't doing.


----------



## PedjaR (Jan 4, 2010)

In addition to larger stuff mentioned here many times like "finish HD menus", I'd like to see some minor, but useful changes:

1. A way to restrict Recording History to show conflicts only. I have more than 40 pages of Recording History, almost all of of which fall under either "repeat, while series pass specifies new" or "same episode as the one scheduled to record/recorded already", making it hard to find conflicts.

2. A way to quickly resume watching the recording I was watching before going into other menus or to live tv. As far as I know, currently it involves finding the recording in My Shows.


----------



## simon7 (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice suggestion! I do this too, and the change would add much appreciated functionality.



Carl Edman said:


> I'd like something really, really simple requiring no extra processing power and probably only a handful of lines of code: The option to make a Season Pass (or Wishlist Recording) stop recording new shows once it has reached its capacity limit, rather than deleting the older shows to make room for new ones.
> 
> For example, my wife likes to keep a bunch of Law & Orders on tap for times when she isn't feeling well a couple times a year. She has seen most of them, but given a random set of 25, she'll find a bunch she wouldn't mind watching any time. So I set up a Wishlist Recording for the show to save 25 showings for whenever they are needed.
> 
> ...


----------



## JimboG (May 27, 2007)

Include the Tivo Slide remote with the Tivo Premiere XL at no added cost. Seriously, Tivo needs to do something to justify the $200 mark up to go from a small 320 GB hard drive to a barely more adequate 1 TB drive.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

JimboG said:


> Include the Tivo Slide remote with the Tivo Premiere XL at no added cost. Seriously, Tivo needs to do something to justify the $200 mark up to go from a small 320 GB hard drive to a barely more adequate 1 TB drive.


THX certification needs to be factored into the price difference, too. I imagine it isn't exactly cheap.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

orangeboy said:


> THX certification needs to be factored into the price difference, too. I imagine it isn't exactly cheap.


Correct, it is probably not cheap, just useless/meaningless 

I, too, think they should include the slide remote in the XL.


----------



## mcorelis (Feb 3, 2003)

After resolving the stability issues, I would like:

1. Visual clue on Program Guide that a program is scheduled to record
2. Ability to Season Pass a show at a specific time slot. (e.g. second showing of Doctor Who - had that on TW DVR box)
3. Tivo Slide sent to all PXL owners. Or at least a very special price.
4. World Peace menu option


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

I feel like I should chime in here and ask for the following to be implemented, post haste:

More ads in in the menu structure
More pause ads
More partnerships with companies users don't care about
More useless features users don't care about
More products hyped as the Greatest Thing Ever(TM) that either nobody wants or never gets delivered (see Comcast Tivo)

Yeah, I thought at least one of these WishLists(TM) should have a chance in hell of coming true!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

bmgoodman said:


> I feel like I should chime in here and ask for the following to be implemented, post haste:
> 
> More ads in in the menu structure
> More pause ads
> ...


They have advertisements? I havevn't really noticed. Especially when I pause. When I pause I'm doing something else besides looking at the TV screen.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

ferrumpneuma said:


> My TiVoHD might be my last TiVo DVR


I agree. The whole reason we have more than one TiVo is due to MRV. Without MRV having more than one is almost pointless. I probably won't replace mine when they die, though I will likely repair them as long as I can.


----------



## dbenrosen (Sep 20, 2003)

bmgoodman said:


> I feel like I should chime in here and ask for the following to be implemented, post haste:
> 
> More ads in in the menu structure
> More pause ads
> ...


No to say nice things about the ads, but the ad to get a coupon for Pretzel M&Ms was appreciated. My kids were very excited about it!


----------



## TiVo Bill (Apr 23, 2002)

My biggest beef is the crude implementation of parental controls. Essentially if you have kids in the house you can't use many of the new premiere features, they are disabled the moment you Attempt to shield your child from inappropriate content.


----------



## news4me2 (Jul 10, 2010)

I bought 2 Tivo Premiere's for the Internet capabilities that allowed me to cut back on expensive and unwatched Premium Cable subscriptions. After TIVO works out the remaining bugs in these systems, I would really like to see more Internet capabilities. Here is an example of how Samsung is doing it-


----------



## EdH (Oct 21, 2000)

news4me2 said:


> I bought 2 Tivo Premiere's for the Internet capabilities that allowed me to cut back on expensive and unwatched Premium Cable subscriptions. After TIVO works out the remaining bugs in these systems, I would really like to see more Internet capabilities. Here is an example of how Samsung is doing it-


Wow! That video is an eye opener.

Tivo. Are you listening. Give us apps!

I've just switched from U-verse to CableVision and sorely miss the interactive features of U-v. For example, the weather info on U-v is SOOO much better than the crappy frame<whatever> thing on Tivo and equally poor weather info on CV.

Ed


----------



## Stop the Crashes (May 24, 2010)

davestercrombie said:


> I just noticed I got a survey how I liked my new TiVo premiere xl. Well I was honest and told them up front I was very dissatisfied.


I had switched back to the SD menus because the new ones were so slow and caused frequent crashes.

When I took the survey, I suspected they might think they had fixed those problems, so I switched back to the new menus and haven't had a crash since. The speed has improved as well, although they're still not as fast as the old ones.

What makes me pretty angry is that the TiVO didn't have the guts to come right out and say "we had serious problems and we think we fixed them". Instead they used this bogus "survey", which, by the way, didn't really afford an opportunity to give feedback in our own words.

Wouldn't a little honesty from this company be nice? They were so GOOD with their initial communications and manuals when their first product came out. Now they're just into finding more ways to deliver advertising even though we've paid for our hardware and our "lifetime" subscriptions.

Please listen to us TiVo and be honest with us. Treat us with a little more respect than you've been showing lately.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Just got mine.

They need to fix what they started as others said. speed, reliability, sd sub menu elimination, ....



I would do one simple change. Customizable menu.

Let me set up the menu structure how I see fit and let me set up what the Tivo displays when you hit the Tivo button.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

trip1eX said:


> I would do one simple change. Customizable menu.
> 
> Let me set up the menu structure how I see fit and let me set up what the Tivo displays when you hit the Tivo button.


+1,000,000

Let the user decide if they want the discovery bar, for example. Imagine how much faster and less annoying things would be without it.


----------



## PedjaR (Jan 4, 2010)

crxssi said:


> +1,000,000
> 
> Let the user decide if they want the discovery bar, for example. Imagine how much faster and less annoying things would be without it.


No discovery bar would (should) mean several more lines of My Shows displayed, no more "busy add-supported web page" look, faster loading, ... . Nobody would not want that, of course.

Maybe there is no HD guide because they haven't figured out where to put the show descriptions - of course, putting them in the most logical place is totally unacceptable, as that would (gasp) disturb the untouchable discovery bar.


----------



## Mike Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

ferrumpneuma said:


> Technically it is possible but I think there are legal reasons why there is no auto com-skip.


What do you mean? Back in the day VCR's had auto commercial advance, which would fast forward through commercials during playback without user interaction.


----------



## Mike Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

Simple, gigbit ethernet port, the ability to transfer HD videos from TiVo HD and TiVo Premiere to SD models, 6TB external eSATA support, get rid of the whole discovery bar, top pics, and collections section, or at least a way to disable it, bring back the front panel display, I don't know whos stupid idea it was to get rid of it after S3, and a way to use the TiVo remote for other non TiVo DVR's like Moxi or cable company DVR's. Oh and a way to transfer lifetime subscriptions to more then one TiVo at a time, without charge.


----------



## Mike Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

smbaker said:


> Seconded. I see this is the biggest feature lacking in Tivo DVRs at the moment. If streaming was added, a solution could be found for those whose cableco's are copy-protecting everything.
> 
> I'd go one step further and add the ability to stream from Tivo to non-Tivo devices, and start development of low-cost stream receivers ("extenders" or "mates").
> 
> Oh, and one other thing I'd do, I'd rip every last bit of Flash from the device, and restart the code base back where it was a couple years ago. I'd pay whomever those competent programmers who worked on the S1/S2/S3 whatever they asked to come back to the project and implement HD starting from the S3 code base. I really hope Tivo started doing this about 3 months ago when they realized the current premiere wasn't viable.


Do I smell the wanting of Moxi-like features?

For those that don't know Moxi has their DVR devices and their Mates that can receive live tv content through the DVR's tuners, HD recorded content, and all that good stuff.

I'd love to see a way of implementing PlayStation 3 or any DLNA device to stream or receive content from TiVo DVR's, including S1,S2, and S3 TiVo in full HD


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Mike Wolf said:


> ...For those that don't know Moxi has their DVR devices and their Mates that can receive live tv content through the DVR's tuners, HD recorded content, and all that good stuff...


It always seems that when a description of what Moxi can do, there's never a disclaimer about the fact that it doesn't support OTA...

A side by side comparison of features for Moxi and Tivo (and others) can be found here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showpost.php?p=17063966&postcount=1


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

orangeboy said:


> It always seems that when a description of what Moxi can do, there's never a disclaimer about the fact that it doesn't support OTA...
> 
> A side by side comparison of features for Moxi and Tivo (and others) can be found here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showpost.php?p=17063966&postcount=1


Wow, looking at that list, there are a lot of (useful) things the TiVo can do that Moxi cannot. Not many the other way around. Very useful/informative link, thanks.


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

crxssi said:


> Wow, looking at that list, there are a lot of (useful) things the TiVo can do that Moxi cannot. Not many the other way around. Very useful/informative link, thanks.


+1... after looking at that list, there's no way I would trade my Premiere for a Moxi.


----------



## Mike Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

orangeboy said:


> It always seems that when a description of what Moxi can do, there's never a disclaimer about the fact that it doesn't support OTA...
> 
> A side by side comparison of features for Moxi and Tivo (and others) can be found here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showpost.php?p=17063966&postcount=1


Since when was OTA ever a viable solution, or even wanted? Why would anyone want to use OTA when most, if not all HD programming is available only via a service provider? Last time I looked only ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX, CW, UPN, and PBS were broadcast OTA, but then again that was before the digital transition.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Mike Wolf said:


> Since when was OTA ever a viable solution, or even wanted? Why would anyone want to use OTA when most, if not all HD programming is available only via a service provider? Last time I looked only ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX, CW, UPN, and PBS were broadcast OTA, but then again that was before the digital transition.


I can proudly say that I've never given a DIME to any TV service provider.
All the major OTA networks are all HD now. If you aren't getting HD OTA, then it's because your local affiliate station is too poor to afford the equipment.
I use OTA only and _still_ record more than I can watch. Add in Netflix and Tivo VOD, I'll NEVER get caught up.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Mike Wolf said:


> Since when was OTA ever a viable solution, or even wanted? Why would anyone want to use OTA when most, if not all HD programming is available only via a service provider? Last time I looked only ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX, CW, UPN, and PBS were broadcast OTA, but then again that was before the digital transition.


As I have posted previously:

If you don't have/use cable, then OTA is extremely useful because it is your only option (with a TiVo). Almost everywhere, the locals are broadcast in HD OTA. The picture quality OTA is almost always MUCH better than over cable, because cable lowers the bitrate A LOT. So even if you have cable, you will likely still want to to use OTA for your locals (if you already have or want to use an antenna) and turn off the cable channels in your channel lineup. It is also far less likely to have an "outage" with OTA than with cable.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

steve614 said:


> I can proudly say that I've never given a DIME to any TV service provider.
> All the major OTA networks are all HD now. If you aren't getting HD OTA, then it's because your local affiliate station is too poor to afford the equipment.
> I use OTA only and _still_ record more than I can watch. Add in Netflix and Tivo VOD, I'll NEVER get caught up.


I wish I could do that, but I find that most of the stuff I want to watch is not on the broadcast networks: History Channel, Science Channel, SyFi Channel, NatGeo, and a sprinkling of others.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Mike Wolf said:


> Since when was OTA ever a viable solution, or even wanted? Why would anyone want to use OTA when most, if not all HD programming is available only via a service provider? Last time I looked only ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX, CW, UPN, and PBS were broadcast OTA, but then again that was before the digital transition.


I'm perfectly content with those choices plus the Netflix, Amazon, Blockbuster VOD options (though I don't use Amazon or Blockbuster much if at all). I dropped Brighthouse digital television over a year ago, and save over $1000 a year. I just didn't see it as making much sense in paying for 300+ channels and recording mostly the channels you listed above.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

crxssi said:


> I wish I could do that, but I find that most of the stuff I want to watch is not on the broadcast networks: History Channel, Science Channel, SyFi Channel, and a sprinkling of others.


Before I made the switch from cable to OTA, I listed my Season Passes and found only 5 that I couldn't legally obtain from elsewhere (at the time). I looked at those 5, and thought to myself: Do I _really_ need to record Ice Road Truckers, Swamp Loggers, and whatever else? I decided that I didn't. I'm not a sports fan, so not having the option to record multiple games a week was not a big deal for me. It is for others though (like dealbreaker big.)


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

orangeboy said:


> Before I made the switch from cable to OTA, I listed my Season Passes and found only 5 that I couldn't legally obtain from elsewhere (at the time). I looked at those 5, and thought to myself: Do I _really_ need to record Ice Road Truckers, Swamp Loggers, and whatever else? I decided that I didn't. I'm not a sports fan, so not having the option to record multiple games a week was not a big deal for me. It is for others though (like dealbreaker big.)


Believe me, I made the same assessment several times but couldn't do it. I hate having to pay for hundreds of channels of crap just so I can get a handful of channels, but it turns out that some 80% of of what I watch is just not available elsewhere.  Some day, the whole concept of pushed "cable" and OTA programming will disappear and we will be able to just get what we want, when we want it, and pay for only what we find useful.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

crxssi said:


> Believe me, I made the same assessment several times but couldn't do it. I hate having to pay for hundreds of channels of crap just so I can get a handful of channels, but it turns out that some 80% of of what I watch is just not available elsewhere.  Some day, the whole concept of pushed "cable" and OTA programming will disappear and we will be able to just get what we want, when we want it, and pay for only what we find useful.


I honestly hope that day never comes, unless the content delivered is offered for only pennies. That's the big reason why I don't use Amazon or Blockbuster, with their prices per show/movie being as expensive as they are. At $4.99/HD movie from Amazon, I'd spend my monthly Netflix cost in just 2 movies! A pro for Netflix is unlimited Instant viewing for the month, a con being "limited" HD selection (and also poor website organization of HD content.) Amazon definitely has the good stuff early, but you pay for having it early...


----------



## Mike Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

steve614 said:


> I can proudly say that I've never given a DIME to any TV service provider.
> All the major OTA networks are all HD now. If you aren't getting HD OTA, then it's because your local affiliate station is too poor to afford the equipment.
> I use OTA only and _still_ record more than I can watch. Add in Netflix and Tivo VOD, I'll NEVER get caught up.


More like too far from my area...
and


crxssi said:


> As I have posted previously:
> 
> If you don't have/use cable, then OTA is extremely useful because it is your only option (with a TiVo). Almost everywhere, the locals are broadcast in HD OTA. The picture quality OTA is almost always MUCH better than over cable, because cable lowers the bitrate A LOT. So even if you have cable, you will likely still want to to use OTA for your locals (if you already have or want to use an antenna) and turn off the cable channels in your channel lineup. It is also far less likely to have an "outage" with OTA than with cable.


Unless their transmitter goes down, or there's bad weather, like how satellites are affected...
and


orangeboy said:


> I'm perfectly content with those choices plus the Netflix, Amazon, Blockbuster VOD options (though I don't use Amazon or Blockbuster much if at all). I dropped Brighthouse digital television over a year ago, and save over $1000 a year. I just didn't see it as making much sense in paying for 300+ channels and recording mostly the channels you listed above.


Well where I'm from, which is the Jersey Shore between the NYC and Philly viewing areas, which I get both cities channels, I don't get any reception. I'm quite happy with my service provider and wouldn't be caught dead using OTA unless I was homeless. If that were to happen I guess I wouldn't have electricity either, so even _then_ I wouldn't use OTA.  I have to assume that the majority of people who use the OTA feature either don't watch anything but the channels I listed, since those are the only things broadcasted. You don't get anything else.
Now, I don't want to continue discussing this topic, as to avoid a flamewar. I agree that the ability to use OTA is a good thing for a DVR, but unless you have a _really_ crappy provider, its a last resort, in my opinion.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Mike Wolf said:


> Unless their transmitter goes down, or there's bad weather, like how satellites are affected...


I had satellite at one point and yes, weather affected it greatly. However, weather does not affect OTA broadcast TV. (Unless lightening strikes the tower or something)



> Well where I'm from, which is the Jersey Shore between the NYC and Philly viewing areas, which I get both cities channels, I don't get any reception.


Well, you probably don't have an attic antenna like I do  But you are right, there are plenty of places that have not-so-great OTA signal strength.



> I'm quite happy with my service provider and wouldn't be caught dead using OTA unless I was homeless. [...] I have to assume that the majority of people who use the OTA feature either don't watch anything but the channels I listed, since those are the only things broadcasted. You don't get anything else.


I think you ignored what I said earlier. Some people (like me) use OTA *in addition to* cable TV because the OTA signal produces a MUCH higher picture quality for the locals. Not saying it is a choice for everyone, especially if your area has weak OTA or don't want to have an antenna.



> I agree that the ability to use OTA is a good thing for a DVR, but unless you have a _really_ crappy provider, its a last resort, in my opinion.


Believe it or not, there are a lot of people in the country with really crappy cable providers. Some people can't get cable at all. Others are just happy with their OTA channel selection and don't want to pay $50 to $100+ every month for channels they don't care about.

Choice is a good thing. :up:


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Mike Wolf said:


> Unless their transmitter goes down, or there's bad weather, like how satellites are affected...


And cable is always perfect? 
You wouldn't think so by some of the posts on this forum.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Mike Wolf said:


> I have to assume that the majority of people who use the OTA feature either don't watch anything but the channels I listed, since those are the only things broadcasted. *You don't get anything else.*


Not entirely true. There is this thing called the internet. 



Mike Wolf said:


> Now, I don't want to continue discussing this topic, as to avoid a flamewar. I agree that the ability to use OTA is a good thing for a DVR, but unless you have a _really_ crappy provider, its a last resort, in my opinion.


No reason for a flamewar. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.


----------



## Mike Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

steve614 said:


> And cable is always perfect?
> You wouldn't think so by some of the posts on this forum.


Well I wouldn't say perfect, as I said before I'd love more HD channels, but aside from that I've had 100% service for literally 11 years since they took over for Adelphia. The only exception was when someone stole the ground block outside connecting the cable from the pole to the cable leading into my house.  Still don't know who'd steal that *chuckles*


----------

